# zweimal so teuer



## Jana337

Hallo, 

ich möchte wissen, ob man "zweimal teurer" sagen darf oder lieber "zweimal so teuer".

Biespiel: Es gibt zwei Pizzerias in meiner Stadt. Ich gehe immer in diese. Die andere ist zwar besser aber auch zweimal teurer.

Danke, 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

"Doppelt so teuer" ist die Wendung, nach der Du suchst. ;-)
Sollten die Preise weiter steigen, dann eher "x mal so teuer".


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:


> "Doppelt so teuer" ist die Wendung, nach der Du suchst. ;-)
> Sollten die Preise weiter steigen, dann eher "x mal so teuer".


Danke.  Deine Schlaflosigkeit erstaunt mich in der letzten Zeit! 

Heißt es, dass "zweimal so teuer" nicht geht? Das wäre mir aber neu!

Und "teurer" kann man nur mit "viel" usw. sagen?

Jana


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Jana337 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte wissen, ob man "zweimal teurer" sagen darf oder lieber "zweimal so teuer".
> 
> Biespiel: Es gibt zwei Pizzerias in meiner Stadt. Ich gehe immer in diese. Die andere ist zwar besser aber auch zweimal teurer.
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Jana


 
Ich glaube, die Ausdrücke mit x-mal beziehen sich auf alle möglichen Adjektive im Positiv, nie aber auf eines im Komparativ. Oder gar im Superlativ. Das wär ja auch doppelt doof. Um nicht zu sagen zweimal döfer. Am döfsten ist es aber, daß "zweimal teurer" verdammt gut klingt...


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:


> Heißt es, dass "zweimal so teuer" nicht geht?



Nein, es heißt nur, dass wir für diesen speziellen Fall eine "Redewendung" entwickelt haben, die wir hingebungsvoll pflegen: Doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Nein, es heißt nur, dass wir für diesen speziellen Fall eine "Redewendung" entwickelt haben, die wir hingebungsvoll pflegen: Doppelt so teuer.


 
Ja, obwohl die meisten, sorry viele, auch "zweimal so teuer" sagen würden. Schließlich gibt es auch nicht "dreifach so teuer".


----------



## sneeka2

Jana337 said:


> ich möchte wissen, ob man "zweimal teurer" sagen darf oder lieber "zweimal so teuer".



Ganz ehrlich gesagt sehe ich hier sogar einen Bedeutungsunterschied. Sagen wir mal eine Pizza kostet 5 Euro. Dann ist eine 10 Euro Pizza _zweimal so teuer_, eine 15 Euro Pizza* _zweimal teurer_! Steh ich da allein da mit dieser Ansicht?

* Die hat dann aber auch Jumbo-Size zu sein mit Käse im Rand und sollte meine Familie mindestens drei Tage lang ernähren.


----------



## AGATHA2

sneeka2 said:


> Ganz ehrlich gesagt sehe ich hier sogar einen Bedeutungsunterschied. Sagen wir mal eine Pizza kostet 5 Euro. Dann ist eine 10 Euro Pizza _zweimal so teuer_, eine 15 Euro Pizza* _zweimal teurer_! Steh ich da allein da mit dieser Ansicht?
> 
> * Die hat dann aber auch Jumbo-Size zu sein mit Käse im Rand und sollte meine Familie mindestens drei Tage lang ernähren.


 
Mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass zweimal teurer und zweimal so teuer nicht der gleiche Preis sein kann. Aber bei deiner Rechnung bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher  Was meinen andere Pizzakäufer ?


----------



## Jana337

sneeka2 said:


> Ganz ehrlich gesagt sehe ich hier sogar einen Bedeutungsunterschied. Sagen wir mal eine Pizza kostet 5 Euro. Dann ist eine 10 Euro Pizza _zweimal so teuer_, eine 15 Euro Pizza* _zweimal teurer_! Steh ich da allein da mit dieser Ansicht?
> 
> * Die hat dann aber auch Jumbo-Size zu sein mit Käse im Rand und sollte meine Familie mindestens drei Tage lang ernähren.


Solche Spekulationen habe ich auch in meiner Muttersprache gehört, wo viele Leute "einmal so viel" sagen und eine Verdoppelung meinen. Meines Erachtens ist diese Logik falsch, denn 1 x A = A.

Ob eine zweimal teurere Pizza 15 Euro kosten kann, das bezweifle ist. Es sei denn, die Vergleichsbasis ist 7,50 EUR. 

Jana


----------



## Lykurg

"Einmal so viel" kenne ich im Deutschen nicht, aber "einmal mehr" ist (mindestens) zweimal.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> Schließlich gibt es auch nicht "dreifach so teuer".



Wie kommst Du denn jetzt auf "-fach"?


----------



## Henryk

"zweimal so teuer" benutzt man nur, wenn man das Wörtchen "doppelt" nicht kennt. 

"zweimal so teuer" würde ich niemals sagen. Falsch ist es nicht, aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Sachen, die keiner sagt und trotzdem korrekt sind.


----------



## englishman

Henryk said:


> "zweimal so teuer" benutzt man nur, wenn man das Wörtchen "doppelt" nicht kennt.
> 
> "zweimal so teuer" würde ich niemals sagen. Falsch ist es nicht, aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Sachen, die keiner sagt und trotzdem korrekt sind.



Wie Jana, würde ich "zweimal so teuer" sicherlich gewählt haben. Google aber stimmt Dir zu:

"zweimal so teuer" - 1070 Fälle
"doppelt so teuer" - 160000 Fälle


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Wie kommst Du denn jetzt auf "-fach"?


 
Das bessere Wort für "zweimal" ist "doppelt". Wie lautet dann das bessere Wort für "dreimal"? Das Wort "triple" (in Anlehnung zu double/doppelt) gibt es im Deutschen nicht, deswegen bin ich auf "dreifach" ausgewichen. Leider gibt es aber auch zweifach und einfach.


----------



## gaer

sneeka2 said:


> Ganz ehrlich gesagt sehe ich hier sogar einen Bedeutungsunterschied. Sagen wir mal eine Pizza kostet 5 Euro. Dann ist eine 10 Euro Pizza _zweimal so teuer_, eine 15 Euro Pizza* _zweimal teurer_! Steh ich da allein da mit dieser Ansicht?


You can do the same thing in English, but it would be confusing.

I pizza for $10, $20 for the same pizza in another place. The second is twice as expensive. If there is yet another place where the pizza costs $30, I'm not going to say "two times more expensive". Logical or not, it is also confusing. I'm simply going to say, "three times as expensive".

Why would you make things so confusing in German? 

Does this reflect usage, or would context change the results?

Results 1 - 10 of about 173,000 for "doppelt so teuer".
Results 1 - 10 of about 959 for "zweimal so teuer".
Results 1 - 10 of about 127 for "zweimal teuer". 

Gaer


----------



## sneeka2

Hey, nobody's saying this is good or correct German, but "zweimal so teuer" and "zweimal teurer" are not the same thing in my opinion. "Zweimal teuer" is simply wrong by the way, however you look at it. 

A ist teurer als B. - Nobody knows how much more expensive A is.
A ist zweimal teurer als B. - The amount by which A is more expensive is still unknown, but since it's apparently twice that amount it is to be assumed this unknown amount is the price of B since it's the only known variable.

It's not really confusing, it's just a bad/vague/incorrect usage of the language.  "Dreimal so teuer" would be better indeed.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Whodunit said:


> Das bessere Wort für "zweimal" ist "doppelt". Wie lautet dann das bessere Wort für "dreimal"? Das Wort "triple" (in Anlehnung zu double/doppelt) gibt es im Deutschen nicht, deswegen bin ich auf "dreifach" ausgewichen. Leider gibt es aber auch zweifach und einfach.


 

Seien wir doch froh, daß es zweifach und dreifach gibt. So was bereichert doch die Sprache, man hat mehr Möglichkeiten. 

Das Empire hat ja auch once, einmal, twice, zweimal, thrice, dreimal. Selbst die Amis haben das.

Und wenn ich einen Schlibbowitz bestelle? - 'Zweimal Schlibbowitz'. Oder 'Doppelt Schlibbowitz'. Das kann ein Unterschied sein. Sogar ein großer.

Prosit!


----------



## cyanista

"Zweimal teurer" würde ich nur folgendermaßen benutzen:

_Im August ist Benzin schon zweimal teurer geworden.

_Das verrät uns nur, dass Benzin zweimal nacheinander _etwas_ teurer geworden ist.

Beim Vergleich zweier Preise würde ich immer _"zwei-/drei-/zehnmal so teuer"_ sagen.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

cyanista said:


> "Zweimal teurer" würde ich nur folgendermaßen benutzen:
> 
> _Im August ist Benzin schon zweimal teurer geworden._
> 
> Das verrät uns nur, dass Benzin zweimal nacheinander _etwas_ teurer geworden ist.
> 
> Beim Vergleich zweier Preise würde ich immer _"zwei-/drei-/zehnmal so teuer"_ sagen.


 

Raffiniert!


----------



## cyanista

Meinst du den Genitiv?


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

cyanista said:


> Meinst du den Genitiv?


 

Wen? - Meinst du mich jetzt? - Und was für'n Genitiv? 

Wenn du mich meinst, cyanista - die Blauliebende, oder hat's mit Zyankali zu tun? - dann finde ich diesen Gedanken von dir, auf den bisher keiner gekommen ist, na, beinahe genial!

Nein, er war und ist genial.


----------



## Whodunit

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Das Empire hat ja auch once, einmal, twice, zweimal, thrice, dreimal. Selbst die Amis haben das.


 
"Thrice" sagt aber keiner. 



cyanista said:


> "Zweimal teurer" würde ich nur folgendermaßen benutzen:
> 
> _Im August ist Benzin schon zweimal teurer geworden._


 
Das ist wirklich genial. Das scheint also die einzige Verwendungsmöglichkeit von "zweimal teurer" zu sein - und du hast sie gefunden.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Whodunit said:


> "Thrice" sagt aber keiner.


 
Doch. Ich.


----------



## gaer

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Doch. Ich.


Really? This sounds like something out of a fantasy novel set in the middle ages. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

I just read "thrice" in a modern thriller and it did not feel unnatural at all. I guess, it is out of fashion in modern spoken language but not quite so in written English.

Kajjo


----------



## englishman

Kajjo said:


> I just read "thrice" in a modern thriller and it did not feel unnatural at all. I guess, it is out of fashion in modern spoken language but not quite so in written English.
> 
> Kajjo



"thrice" could only be used in a thriller if the thriller is an historical romance - the word is archaic, and hasn't been used in vernacular English for at least a couple of hundred years - you may still hear it used humorously, though, or it some biblical contexts ("Before the cock crow twice, thou shalt deny me thrice")


----------

